# Noticing issues



## Azar's mom (Oct 16, 2013)

I am having a few problems with my new little guy (20 week shih tzu/poodle mix) that I am hoping all of you knowledgable people can help me with. I think that the issues I am having are a result of him not being well taken care of by his previous owner. Little socialization, not being fed regularly, etc. First off, He growls and barks at everything (every sound) and everyone, but once the person comes near he rolls on his back, belly up wanting petted. This happens even indoors with my sons walking around the house. Secondly, he is pretty food aggressive and vigorously eats his food as if it's his last meal. He is such a good dog otherwise and feel that these behaviors are due to his treatment not because he's a bad dog. I do though want to help him in any way I can in becoming a well content dog. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The barking/growling/rolling sounds like fearfulness to me - don't assume the rolling over means he wants to be petted. It is more likely to be appeasement behaviour - "Look, I am harmless and vulnerable. Please don't hurt me!" I would give everyone a pocket full of tiny treats, and have them drop one or two when they pass near him, otherwise completely ignoring him. Anything you can do to build his confidence will also help - lots of time outside at what feels to him to be a safe, non reactive distance from worrying stuff, chatting, treating, playing and generally hanging out together is good. Never "make him face his fears" and always let him decide whether he wants to approach people for petting. He is starting over on socialisation but after learning to be just a bit anxious about everything out there, so you need to work hard to keep it all happy and relaxed.

On the food guarding, I'd try giving him just a little food, leave him in peace to eat it, then lift the bowl and put in a little more, and repeat until he has had the whole meal. Play lot's of games of swapsies too - give him a boring toy, and offer him something really good in exchange. Then give him back the first toy as well. Build up slowly to him swapping medium value for high value, and eventually swapping food for better food. Whenever possible make sure he gets the first thing back as well. Food guarding is normal dog/dog etiquette, but most dogs are delighted to learn that humans work by other, more generous rules!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

As always, FJM gave excellent advice. It sounds as though your pup is insecure and fearful. As you mentioned, it's very possibly a result of not being exposed to new sounds, people, and object from a very early age. 

Resource guarding is thought to be rooted in insecurity. He's afraid that someone will take away his wonderful treat (even if the treat doesn't seem so special) and he tries to be proactive to prevent losing his treasure. Here's a little more information that should help: Resource Guarding: Treatment and Prevention

Building confidence, making him feel safe, and allowing him to set the pace should help with his fearfulness. If you're not already familiar with counterconditioning and desensitization, that would be a good place to start. Sophia Yin has a few excellent videos and articles on her site.
Information for shy dogs:
Training games for shy dogs
Building Your Dog's Confidence Up
Help Your Shy Dog Gain Confidence

Sounds as though he'll be a wonderful dog once he feels a little more secure in his new home.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I agree. 'Belly up' is an appeasement behaviour. No really certain method of 'training it out' other than years of no abuse, or even potential abuse. 


Eventually!... and it may take years... the dog will realize that in it's new situation, there is no need for appeasement behaviour.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

and to just continue fjm's post about the food... once you can approach his bowl during a meal... give him his meal and then while he's eating drop tastier tidbits in there... so that people approaching becomes a good thing!


----------



## Azar's mom (Oct 16, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks for all the advice I have already started implementing them. We just got back from a long walk and he only barked once at a person and she startled him (walked out onto her porch). He did get scared a couple of times by other dogs barking in their backyard, but I just either confidently kept walking or crossed the street. You can literally watch his tail and know if he is being confident or shy. With some work and lots of love I think he can get well past his background and grow into an awesome pet. Thanks again for all your advice.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

At 20 weeks, you should be able to nip this in the bud easily. It's a good thing to do because some dogs can escalate to really frightening degrees. You've gotten great advice already. 

Some dogs I've worked with had varying degrees of severity with resource guarding. One was particularly scary. I told the owners, a couple, to ditch the bowl all together for a while and only hand feed and only for compliance for some other thing like sit. When we advanced to using a bowl, it was not the dog's bowl, but various other bowls, Tupperware and the like. The owners were to hold onto the bowl on his/her lap, whoever was working with the dog at the time... and take a small handful of kibble from the table and drop it in, continuing to hold onto the bowl. Once the bowl is relinquished, it belongs to the dog. (to the dog's thinking) When we advanced to using a bowl on the floor, a handful of kibble was dropped in and just as the dog was about to finish the last mouthful, the owner was to walk away and stay back for about 5-10 seconds. (human away means no food, human near means food). Then return to the bowl, dropping another small handful in and repeat this. Pretty soon, the dog is looking over his shoulder, saying, "Hey! come back and bring your stash." lol. When this has been done enough...maybe a week or so, when the owner would walk back to the bowl, he would drop something better than kibble in it; chicken, cheese, steak, something super. Intermingled would be lots of hand feeding but for compliance for something. If visitors were over, I recommend they feed the dog in the laundry room or someplace so it can be alone.

If ever in the future, you still feel it's unsafe, do get yourself a behaviorist to come help you. Some dogs are very dangerous and have a severe issue and sometimes it's fairly mild. I saw one dog who would charge across the whole room after the owner to tell her to stay clear away. It was a very bad situation. Don't do what some people do and think they should take the food away...not until and if the dog becomes extremely trusting and fine about this. I have picked up dogs' bowls to add something super yummy and then replaced the bowl on the floor for the dog, but these dogs did not have a resource guarding problem. It was more a prevention thing and they came to believe me that it was a good thing to pick up their bowl because they got it right back in 2 seconds with something stupendous in it.


----------

